# Porsche 993 C4s



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

One i had in last week


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

stunning :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Lukewarm (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

nice...


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Now thats lovely!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Classic


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

what's with the rear tyres?

Lovely finish, lighting is good, but I'd probably have tried to show the curves more.

Bret


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> what's with the rear tyres?
> 
> Lovely finish, lighting is good, but I'd probably have tried to show the curves more.
> 
> Bret


Don't get your tyres q

It was literally a split second descision shot, while I was waiting for the customer to collect it, so 30 sec exp. multiple flash see what I got, no real thought or time to reshoot


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

with that in mind, then, good job.

Rear tyres; they're remarkably thin where it touches the ground / splits over to the reflection....

Bret


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice shot Bry


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

you just nicked that off the net somewhere didnt you... !?...lol

seriously though, stunning pic of a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome pic mate,


how did you take/make it???


----------

